# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  SE Asia Jun - Mid July

## TravelMate

Travelling around SE Asia from June for about 7 weeks. Am starting in Bangkok on the 1st, heading up to Chiang mai then into Loas, Vietnam and Cambodia.


If you have similar plans around the same time let me know. Would be great to have a travel buddy for some of the journey.

Thanks

----------

